# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Подзорная труба.

## стрелок008

Продам подзорную трубу Советская.Разрешение Т 16 Х 48
Цена 350 гривен.

----------


## стрелок008

Нужная штука в наше время.Покупаем и торгуемся.

----------


## deniskiller

250грн

----------


## типаTerminator

Продам подзорную трубу советского производства 150грн.

----------

